# Our new puppy LUX



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

Just posting some pictures of our new baby Lux, she's 8 weeks old and quite a handful! Potty training is going good but she hates her crate which makes nights very tough on everyone. The cats are slowly warming up to her but making good progress. We also had her at the vet for her 8 week shots and the vet mentioned a heart murmur. Kinda got me nervous but fingers are crossed that she'll grow out of it/its nothing serious.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Annajean (Jun 20, 2011)

She is just precious! Congratulations


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Hardts said:


> We also had her at the vet for her 8 week shots and the vet mentioned a heart murmur. Kinda got me nervous but fingers are crossed that she'll grow out of it/its nothing serious.


Congrats! In regards to the heart murmur...the vet discovered our boy Mac (almost 7 months now) had a heart murmur when he was around 4 months. We're hoping he grows out of it as well, especially b/c we ahve to do an ultrasound ($600 bones!) before neutering him if he doesn't, due to possible complications w/ anethetics....so they tell us. 

Anyway, many pups grow out of it, and many dogs live w/ them there whole life w/ little to no complications, however I'd read up on the symptoms (signs it is a real problem) just so you can make sure you'rer aware in case it does lead to something more serious. Mac doens't show any signs, but apparently it's not one that's likely to go away .

Anyway, have fun w/ Lux....very cute.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lux is an adorable puppy (love the name, too)! I especially like the photo of Lux and the cat.  Have fun with her!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

She is super cute!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Macaroni said:


> Hardts said:
> 
> 
> > We also had her at the vet for her 8 week shots and the vet mentioned a heart murmur. Kinda got me nervous but fingers are crossed that she'll grow out of it/its nothing serious.
> ...



Hi Macaroni and Hardts, I know this has been a while...wondered if your puppies grew out of their heart murmur in the end? Our 4.5 month old pup is currently being monitored for a heart murmur and really hoping he'll grow out of it. Waiting to hear back from the breeder to see if any of the other puppies have them in the litter...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Try PMing them since neither has been active since 2013.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

einspänner said:


> Try PMing them since neither has been active since 2013.


Thanks, will do!


----------

